# Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2009)

So, hat lange genug gedauert, einige angedachte Termine haben zeitlich dann immer wieder nicht geklappt, nu isses aber soweit...

Im Januar 2010 (11. abends bin ich da, bis 15. oder 16.) werd ich zum Modkollegen goeddoek nach Lolland fahren, um ein paar Meerforellen zu "killen" - naja, wenigstens mal versuchen eine zu fangen..

Aber mit unserem Ostfriesen als Guide sollte es ja mal auch bei mir mit 50 cm+ klappen (Mefo, nicht was ihr schon wieder denkt)...

Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann sich gerne einklinken, sei es für einen oder mehrere Tage (mehrere Tage jedenfalls solange Georg noch Zimmer frei hat)..

Voraussetzung: Malt mitbringen... 

Infos über Unterkunft:
http://www.angeln-auf-lolland.de/


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen killen im Januar................*

Geile Überschrift Thomas |rolleyes !!!


----------



## Freelander (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen killen im Januar................*

Uups,ich hole mir schon mal Chips.....Fangen würde ich auch mal wieder gerne eine.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen killen im Januar................*



> Geile Überschrift Thomas


Ich ess die doch nicht lebend.....





PS:
Ich weiß doch inzwischen, wie man hier Leser in einen Thread kriegt..


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen killen im Januar................*

Gratulation Thomas,

das ist feine Werbung 
auf ganz hohem Niveau!
Da wird sich der Georg freuen.

Ich kann die Lokation wärmstems empfehlen.

Gute Verrichtung!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen killen im Januar................*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich ess die doch nicht lebend.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schuldigung, mein Fehler  ...


----------



## Wildshark (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Top Unterkunft und prima Guide !!!
Bin nächste Woche da und werde sie mit dem Onkel alle weg fangen!

Aber bis Du kommst hat er im Aquarium wieder welche groß
und dann den Besatz für dich erledigt!!!:m

Torsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



> Bin nächste Woche da und werde sie mit dem Onkel alle weg fangen!


Dann muss der Ostfriese was tun bis Januar - der kann mich doch nicht enttäuschen wollen... 
;-)))


----------



## macmarco (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Ui ui.. Ein Schwabe auf ner Insel... Ob dat gut geht???

Mal schauen, wenn ich Urlaub habe, klink ich mich liebend gern ein.. Den Spaß lass ich mir doch net entgehen


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Welches Equipment kommt denn so zum Einsatz?
|kopfkrat   Hmmm Schwaben..... oinn Koägn mit oine Brodkruschte... un denn schlebbe....:q:q
Piet


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



> Welches Equipment kommt denn so zum Einsatz?


Ich bring meine Wathose und Spinnrute mit - Köder und so muss mich Georg beraten - 
UNDWEHEDASKLAPPTDANNNICHT!!!


----------



## goeddoek (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Welches Equipment kommt denn so zum Einsatz?
> |kopfkrat   Hmmm Schwaben..... oinn Koägn mit oine Brodkruschte... un denn schlebbe....:q:q
> Piet



Ganz einfach - Wildshark und Du macht von Fehmarn aus ein Round-up mit den Kajaks und treibt die rüber - der Schwoob und ich "greifen dann ab " :q :q


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ganz einfach - Wildshark und Du macht von Fehmarn aus ein Round-up mit den Kajaks und treibt die rüber - der Schwoob und ich "greifen dann ab " :q :q


 
Also Sharky treibt die Rudel von Brodten vor sich her, und ich fang in Eckernförde an.. dann großes Einfädeln bei Fehmarn, im großen Bogen um die besonders gefährlichen Strandabschnitte ( man denke an den berüchtigten M-Day an Mefo Beach) und dann straight ahead nach Lollyland, dem Sushi-Tommy vor die (Angel)-Rute.....:q:q
Aber nicht weitersagen
Piet


----------



## macmarco (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Äääähm.. Da gibt dat aber noch ein Problem:

.... Der Sharky muss aber erst noch das Einsteigen üben bevor er los fahren kann. Sonst fährt das Jak ohne ihn zu rumtreiben los ...


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



macmarco schrieb:


> Äääähm.. Da gibt dat aber noch ein Problem:
> 
> .... Der Sharky muss aber erst noch das Einsteigen üben bevor er los fahren kann. Sonst fährt das Jak ohne ihn zu rumtreiben los ...



Ich glaub das gibt im Fachhandel einen sogenannten "Sharklifter" für alternde Revolvergebissträger:q:q
Piet


----------



## Wildshark (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

War heute morgen schon los !!
Üben üben üben ist das Motto!!
aber zwischen durch bin ich dann mal glatt zum angeln gekommen!
Aber das Wasser ist wohl noch ein büschen warm!
Nach Lollyland nehme ich besser das kleine Boot mit dem großen Motor!
Habe bei dem Onkel noch kein Sauerstoffzelt gesehen!
Das habe ich bestimmt nötig wenn ich denn doch ankommen sollte!!
:vik:


----------



## macmarco (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Kannst du nicht einfach die Luft aus dem Jak einatmen?? Ist nur das Problem der Einteilung.Du darfst nur net zu viel mit mal nehmen, sonst säufste ab  ... Aber möglich ist das... Problier es doch mal aus


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Er kann sich zum beatmen ja auch ´ne Flensburger Beifahrerin mitnehmen die hat mehr Anschlüsse 
Piet


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Moin Moin ,
könnte klappen mit dem Termin und dann BB dabei . Georg hat ja sein Jak  und mit Reginchens Hilfe kriegen wir den Schwaben dann ins BB bzw ins Jak :q:q:q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



> kriegen wir den Schwaben dann ins BB bzw ins Jak


So besoffen kriegt ihr mich nbicht..
Hat Georg nicht auch ein richtiges Boot? Mit Motor und so? Das wär dann meins ...
;-))


----------



## macmarco (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Ach Thomas, sei dir da mal nicht sooooooo sicher Hab schon so mach einen dort gesehen, der wegen Alohol nächsten morgen nicht mehr aufstehen konnten 

@Micha: Das wäre ja genial, wenn de mitkommst


----------



## Laksos (22. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

|bigeyes Ach du grüne Neune .... Wat treibt sich denn da alles rum??|uhoh:



Wir fahren demnächst auch zu viert hoch zu Georg, weil wir dachten, da isses so schön ruhig und keine Menschenseele...|supergri



Na egal, Hauptsache, wir sind VOR diesem Admin da. Nicht, daß Thomas womöglich sonst evtl. tatsächlich noch 'nen Fisch gefangen hätte - Ätsch!:m


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Moin Moin ,


Laksos schrieb:


> |
> 
> 
> Na egal, Hauptsache, wir sind VOR diesem Admin da. Nicht, daß Thomas womöglich sonst evtl. tatsächlich noch 'nen Fisch gefangen hätte - Ätsch!:m



das glaube ich nicht weil 
a:Thomas nur im Süßwasser angeln kann
b:Salzwasser für ihn wie das Weihwasser für den Teufel ist
c:wer sich nicht ins BB oder JAK traut , auch in DK keine Fische fangen darf :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin und Thomas denk dran,Socke und Teddy beißem jeden der mich angreift :q
Micha


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Da ich von einem fähigen Guide ausgehe, braucht ihr euch nachher nicht zu wundern, wenn ich mehr als ihr fange.........


----------



## HoHo (24. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Uiiiii das hört sich gut an..Mit nem Ostfriesen als Guide kann das nur funzen

HoHo..Ostfriese ..


----------



## macmarco (24. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ich von einem fähigen Guide ausgehe, braucht ihr euch nachher nicht zu wundern, wenn ich mehr als ihr fange.........


*Räusper*Nun weiß ich gar nicht, welche Aussage gelogen ist... "der fähige Guide"   oder    "mehr als ihr fangen" :q:q:q
...
schwierig


----------



## goeddoek (24. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Sieh Dich vor, Schaben-Buster :r


----------



## macmarco (24. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*










Ach Guide... Nicht gleich immer so ausfallend werden


----------



## macmarco (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Nu ist dat ja bald soweit...treibt sich denn nu noch jemand auf der Insel rum??? 
Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Ich werd auf jeden Fall (sofern nix dazwischen kommt) am 11.01. morgens starten und muss dann leider aber schon wieder am 15 abreisen..
:-(
Aber die paar Tage können sich die Mefos in acht nehmen ;-))


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich werd auf jeden Fall (sofern nix dazwischen kommt) am 11.01. morgens starten und muss dann leider aber schon wieder am 15 abreisen..
> :-(
> Aber die paar Tage können sich die Mefos in acht nehmen ;-))



So wie es aussieht tun sie das schon jetzt und "flüchten" nach Fehmarn - zufällig genau in eine Armada von Belly´s und Yak´s beim Abbb - Cup :vik:

... hast denn auch deine "Freiluftküche" dabei Thomas|kopfkrat|bigeyes

von wegen "crunshy" Mefo mit "schlonziger" Soße:q:q:q

Ich wünsche dir eine gute Zeit beim Onkel und ne stramme Leine !!!

Gruß Stephan :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Ne gute Zeit werden wir uns machen, danke Stephan!!!

Zu allem andern sag ich jetzt mal lieber nix....
;-)))


----------



## Laksos (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

@ Thomas:

Uuuuuups, passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge, gerade fertig geworden; hier kannste mal seh'n, was dir bei Georg blüht: :m



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173882



.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Die Frage ist (eher), was blüht Georg, wenn gleich zwei Schwabenköche bei ihm aufschlagen ;-))


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist (eher), was blüht Georg, wenn gleich zwei Schwabenköche bei ihm aufschlagen ;-))


Naja... hört sich so an, als wäre das Essen gesichert


----------



## goeddoek (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja... hört sich so an, als wäre das Essen gesichert



Wieso ? Hast Du hier schon Hungern müssen ? Hase, Du schreibst dich um Kopf und Kragen |rolleyes |supergri

Wollen nur hoffen, dass Regina das nicht liest |krach: Ohauerhauerha |bigeyes


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Neeeeee Mausefurtz....:g:q

Ich dachte nur an die Freiluftküche nebenbei :m Das Essen bei Reginchen ist doch immer super, dass weiß ich doch #6


----------



## macmarco (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Sooo, noch 2mal schlafen und dann geit dat los
Ich hoffe mal Georg, dass du neben den Mefos auch ein paar Platte an den Strand bestellt hast


----------



## loki73 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

habt ihr eure schlittenhunde schon vorgespannt? mit dem wagen wird es sicherlich etwas hinderlich nach dk.

kommt alle heile oben an und natürlich wieder zurück, wir wollen doch hier einen bericht und schöne bildchen sehn.


----------



## goeddoek (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Ooooch, da kann ich Euch beruhigen :m

Hier sind alle Straßen in tadellosem Zustand und der Wind soll ab Montag auch weniger werden. Ich denke doch, dass die Straßenmeistereien in Deutschland ebenso akkurat wie die hier arbeiten. Dürfte also kein Problem sein #h

@ Mic Mac Marco

Ich will mal schauen, was ich im Turistbüro für dich machen kann :m#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Hi Gerorg und Marco,

hatte ja auch vor am Montag anzureissen.
Jedoch habe ich mich entschlossen bei diesem Wetter meinen Besuch zu verschieben.
Meine Heckschleuder liegt unbeladen nicht so gut auf der Strasse.
Bei uns will es einfach nicht aufhören zu schneien.
Strassen sind nicht gut geräumt.
Ich werde mich einfach einschneien lassen.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Hab gerade mit meinem Kollegen telefoniert: 
Wir werden zwar ne Stunde später starten, aber das auf jeden Fall versuchen!
Und hoffen dann, dass wir halt auf Fehmarn bis zur Fähre durchkommen und die dann auch fährt..

Hab ja noch ne Verabredung mit ner Ü-50 Mefo (ersatzweise nehmen wir aber auch nen Sack voller Dorsche...) - oder Georgs Maltvorräte werden zur Neige gehen ;-)))
Das muss er wissen, was er sich lieber antut ;-))


Hoffentlich klappt das mit dem freiräumen der Autobahnen bis morgen...


----------



## macmarco (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

@Knurri: Schade, aber man kann es verstehen 

@Thomas: Ich kann dir ja berichten, wenn ich auf Fehmarn bin. Denke mal, dass sich es bis morgen alles gelegt hat, zumal der Wind nachgelassen hat und Tauwetter bei uns hier grad ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Musste schnell genug machen:
Um 9 Uhr starten wir, das heisst ich muss spätestens um viertel nach acht los, meinen Kumpel abholen.
Wenn Du bis dahin was hast:
Immer her mitz den Infos!


----------



## macmarco (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

@Thomas: Fahre auch früher los. Sonst schick mir mal deine Hdnr. per PN, dann kann ich dich anrufen, wenn was bestimmtes ist


----------



## goeddoek (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Laut meinen Informanten ist die Strecke Lübeck - Puttgarden okay #h


----------



## inselfyggi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Guckt hier eigendlich keiner Nachrichten. Zwischen Lübeck und Fehmarn ist das totale Chaos. Auf Fehmarn geht gar nix mehr. Mehr als 30 Dörfer sind von der Inselmetropole Burg durch meterhohe Schneewehen abgeschnitten. Auf der A20 bei Lübeck  Richtung Osten steckten 170 Autos in Schneeverwehung. Die Windstärke ist momentan Nordost 7 in Böen Stärke 9 und die Sturmflutwarnungen sind immer noch aktuell bei plus 130cm.
Ab Montagabend ist für Ostholstein ein wenig Entspannung angesagt (nur noch NO 5-6) dafür wird es aber wieder kälter. 

Das nenn ich `mal Erlebnis-Angeln...viel Glück.


----------



## steven23883 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



inselfyggi schrieb:


> Guckt hier eigendlich keiner Nachrichten. Zwischen Lübeck und Fehmarn ist das totale Chaos. Auf Fehmarn geht gar nix mehr. Mehr als 30 Dörfer sind von der Inselmetropole Burg durch meterhohe Schneewehen abgeschnitten. Auf der A20 bei Lübeck Richtung Osten steckten 170 Autos in Schneeverwehung. Die Windstärke ist momentan Nordost 7 in Böen Stärke 9 und die Sturmflutwarnungen sind immer noch aktuell bei plus 130cm.
> Ab Montagabend ist für Ostholstein ein wenig Entspannung angesagt (nur noch NO 5-6) dafür wird es aber wieder kälter.
> 
> Das nenn ich `mal Erlebnis-Angeln...viel Glück.


 

*genau richtig:m schaut euch mal die bilder GAME OVER an bei **www.fsfc.de** die haben bilder von heute morgen in fehmarn rein gestellt*


----------



## macmarco (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Aloha..

Also zu den Fähren soll man "ohne" Probleme kommen und sie fahren auch. Also sehe ich da nicht sooo das Problem. Bei uns läßt der Wind mittlerweile deulich nach und bis morgen wird es dann schon gehen


----------



## steven23883 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



macmarco schrieb:


> Aloha..
> 
> Also zu den Fähren soll man "ohne" Probleme kommen und sie fahren auch. Also sehe ich da nicht sooo das Problem. Bei uns läßt der Wind mittlerweile deulich nach und bis morgen wird es dann schon gehen


 

*Ich drück euch die daumen*


----------



## macmarco (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



steven23883 schrieb:


> *Ich drück euch die daumen*


Danke danke... aber bitte ganz fest


----------



## goeddoek (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



inselfyggi schrieb:


> Guckt hier eigendlich keiner Nachrichten. Zwischen Lübeck und Fehmarn ist das totale Chaos. Auf Fehmarn geht gar nix mehr. Mehr als 30 Dörfer sind von der Inselmetropole Burg durch meterhohe Schneewehen abgeschnitten. Auf der A20 bei Lübeck  Richtung Osten steckten 170 Autos in Schneeverwehung. Die Windstärke ist momentan Nordost 7 in Böen Stärke 9 und die Sturmflutwarnungen sind immer noch aktuell bei plus 130cm.
> Ab Montagabend ist für Ostholstein ein wenig Entspannung angesagt (nur noch NO 5-6) dafür wird es aber wieder kälter.
> 
> Das nenn ich `mal Erlebnis-Angeln...viel Glück.




Natürlich schau ich die Nachrichten 

Ich weiß nicht, wie Du von Lübeck nach Puttgarden fährst #c

Ne halbe Stunde bevor ich gepostet habe *ist* ein Kollege von mir nach Puttgarden gefahren. Okay, nicht über die Dörfer, aber dass muss man ja nicht #h

Im übrigen werden wir auf Lolland angeln - da siehts etwas anders aus als auf Fehmarn.


----------



## inselfyggi (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Natürlich schau ich die Nachrichten
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wie Du von Lübeck nach Puttgarden fährst #c
> 
> ...



......nur die Harten kommen in Garten.Bin gespannt auf den Reisebericht.
Tight Lines


----------



## Wildshark (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Es sind noch genau 12 Stunden dann bin ich auch auf der Fähre!!!

Sagt schon mal den MEFO`s bescheid!!!!


Bis nachher!!!!!!!

Torsten


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

es ist ja so ruhig hier.
Was ist los bei euch im Norden?
Gruss Knurri


----------



## loki73 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

da haben sich die schlittenhunde wohl doch noch verlaufen. :q


----------



## macmarco (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Moin...

Bin wieder in HL angekommen und muss sagen, es waren wirklich tolle Tage auf Lolland. Viel, viel gelacht, naja, wenn Schwaben dabei sind gehts ja auch net anders 

Bericht, Bilder etc. werden noch folgen von Thomas, aber dat dauert noch


----------



## zander-ralf (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Moin,

die Überschrift "killen" finde ich extra bescheiden!
Das macht ja einen sehr schlechten Eindruck. Was will man damit erreichen? Soll das cool klingen? #d|uhoh:
Einer der edelsten Fische wird damit sicher eher 'runtergemacht. Tut mir leid, habe ich kein Verständnis für; auch wenn es von einem Board-Wichtigen stammt oder gerade deshalb.

Allerbest, zander-ralf


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Überschrift "killen" finde ich extra bescheiden!
> Das macht ja einen sehr schlechten Eindruck. Was will man damit erreichen? Soll das cool klingen? #d|uhoh:
> ...


Ich glaube nicht, da es in Anführungstrichen geschrieben ist, alszu Wörtlich nehmen sollte.  So Marco und was ist nun raus gekommen. Oder doch nur Eisschollen gezählt?


----------



## steven23883 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Bin wieder in HL angekommen und muss sagen, es waren wirklich tolle Tage auf Lolland. Viel, viel gelacht, naja, wenn Schwaben dabei sind gehts ja auch net anders
> 
> Bericht, Bilder etc. werden noch folgen von Thomas, aber dat dauert noch


 

na dann bin ich ja mal auf euren bericht gespannt... habt ihr was silbernes ans band bekommen??


----------



## macmarco (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

@Zander-ralf: Ironie muss man verstehen können ...

@all: Alsooo... ich möchte nicht vorgreifen, bis Bilder und Bericht erscheinen. Seid mit net böse, aber warten wir bis Thomas es fertig hat


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

na du 
sag mir nur wieviele hattes du am band im sommer möchte ich georg auch mal besuchen muß sich ja lohnen lg andre


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Moin Marco,

sch..ß auf die eigenartige Ironie; ich mag diese Ami-Kraftausdrücke einfach überhaupt nicht!!!#d 

Ich werde mein Glück wohl erst Ende Februar am Kleinen Belt versuchen. Bei Heijlsminde hat's immer geklappt. 
Der tolle Leopardengrund geht weiter bis nach Örby. Das sind ca. 12 Km Strecke mit sehr guten Plätzen.
Manchmal ist es sogar möglich schon im Februar mit der Lachsrute und einem großen Streamer zu fischen. Ich kann es kaum erwarten wieder eine solch edle Forelle zu überlisten. Schönstes Spinnfischen und Fliegenfischen einfach unschlagbar. 
Eine gute Flasche Glenlivet (Single Malt) darf natürlich auch dabei sein!:m

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## shorty 38 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Glenlivet, schmeckt am besten auf Island mit frischem Quellwasser, nach Fang einer 60er Meerforelle. Glenlivet#6#6#6 Gruß Shorty


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Shorty, das glaube ich Dir gerne!#6
Island wird's in den nächsten drei Jahren auch noch werden.
Freunde von mir waren auch schon da und sind begeistert.

Allerbest, zander-ralf


----------



## goeddoek (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Entschuldige, Ralf, aber das ist ja nun wirklich "dumm Tüüch"  :q

Am Wort "killen" in Anführungsstrichen kannst Du nicht nur erkennen, ob's denn nun ein englischer oder gar amerikanischer "Kraftausdruck" ist, während Du dein Posting mit "sch..ß auf ..." beginnst |kopfkrat

Weitere Fragen drängen sich mir auf:
Was bitte ist an einer Meerforelle "edler" als an jedem anderen Fisch ? Wer entscheidet das ?

Und was macht man mit einer Lachsrute |bigeyes an der Ostsee 
? 


Und zum Thema: war ein äußerst schwieriges Unterfangen, wie ihr Euch sicher denken könnt. Ich will Thomas da aber nicht vorgreifen. Der wird sicher morgen hier noch 'nen Bericht von sich geben  :m


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

hallo 
der soll mal hinne machen ich bin schon gespannt:glg andre


----------



## goeddoek (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Na Andre, nu gib dem Jung doch etwas Zeit. Die sind heute erst abgefahren und haben natürlich einige Hundert Autobahnkilometer zurückgelegt - überbrück doch die Zeit mit Fliegenbinden  :m


----------



## Wildshark (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

So viel kann ich schon mal sagen!!!

Es war mal wieder SUUUUUUUUUUUUPER!!!!!!!!

Hilft das wieter???

|jump:|jump:|jump:


Sharky


----------



## macmarco (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



Wildshark schrieb:


> So viel kann ich schon mal sagen!!!
> 
> Es war mal wieder SUUUUUUUUUUUUPER!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Miiiiir schooonle, Schnäggle :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



> Schnäggle


;-))))

Es gab aber nicht nur Einweisungen in die Kultursprache...

Sind nach langer, aber stressfreier Fahrt wieder zu Hause gelandet...
Einziger Stau bei uns an der Autobahnabfahrt zu Hause....

War richtig klasse, wenn auch die größtenteils zugefrorene Ostssee das Angeln nicht gerade produktiv gestaltete...

Aber gerade für meinen Kumpel Tommy, der zwar schon in Kanada und sonstwo gefischt hat, aber noch nie an der Ostsee, war das ein Klasseerlebnis.

Jetzt muss ich erst mal hier die liegengebliebene Arebit machen, dann gibts mehr Infos.

Insiderinfo:
Das mit dem Sauerfleisch hat auch noch geklappt, wir waren aber bei nem Schlachter in Heiligenhafen ;-)))





PS:
Zum Titel "killen":
Bewusst gewählt.
Ich ess keine lebenden Fische und sah auch manche Reaktion schon im voraus kommen...


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Moin goeddoek, mien oostfreeske Fründ!

heel wat besünners, dat ik noch wat to dien Fisk-kunst bistüürn kunn. 
Ps.: Een Krei hackt de annern keen Oog ut! ("killen"):m

Mit einer 10" Rute 7/8 (handmade flyrod) kannst Du nicht nur in Kanada Lachse fangen sondern auch Meerforellen oder ausgebüchste Regenbogner im Limfjord, Mariagerfjord oder im Kleinen Belt.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

*Männer oder Schwanzträger??*​
Um es gleich vorwegzunehmen...
Nein, kein Fisch, keine Mefo und schon gar keine über50 cm, war halt etwas schwierig an den zumeist zugefrorenen Angelplätzen...

Und dennoch (oder gerade?) einer der besten Angelausflüge der letzten Jahre. Gerade wenn man wie ich viel unterwegs ist an vielen Gewässern mit tollen Anglern zum schreiben und berichten kann man doch mal leicht das wesentliche aus den Augen verlieren – das Angeln selber, am besten mit guten Kumpels..

Da mein Kumpel und Küchenmeisterkollege Tommy und ich eh schon lange mal zusammen weg wollten, aber der Terminkalender da nicht viel Wahl lies, mussten wir halt den Januartermin nehmen. Dass es ausgerechnet diesen Winter so schweinekalt werden würde, mit entsprechenden Mengen Schnee und Straßenverhältnissen dazu, konnte zum einen vorher keiner ahnen. 

Zum anderen, um es mit Georgs Worten auszudrücken:
„Sind wir Männer oder Schwanzträger??“....

*Männer natürlich!!!*

Also nach diversen Rückmeldungen über den aktuellen Straßenzustand sowohl übers Netz wie über diverse Boardies, Georg sowie die Fährgesellschaft Scandlines starteten wir also Montag morgens um 9 Uhr. 





Die  "beste Frau von allen" bei der Abfahrt​

Selbstverständlich mit Essen, Getränken sowie warmen Klamotten und Schlafsack für einen eventuellen Notfall ausgerüstet. Kurz zusammen gefasst: Es war eine der gemütlichsten Fahrten in den Norden, die ich je erleben konnte. Weder Staus noch Verkehr, kaum Baustellen. Die hatten wohl alle Angst bekommen, auf Grund der Katastrophenberichte im Fernsehen – uns wars mehr als recht. 

Nachdem ich nun endlich mal auch einen Beifahrer gefunden hatte, der meinen Musikgeschmack zu schätzen wusste (Grüße hiermit an Franzl und Dok, die das nicht so abkönnen...), war die Fahrt zudem kurzweilig. 

Da wir nach Rücksprache mit Scandlines nicht auf eine bestimmte Fähre festgelegt waren, sondern die nehmen konnten, welche gerade anlegte, gab es auch da keinen Zeitverzug. 
Zur Fähre später noch ein paar Infos. 

Auf der Insel Lolland angekommen, stellten wir dann gleich zwei angenehme Unterschiede zu Deutschland fest:
Es wurde zwar geräumt, aber nicht gesalzen, viel angenehmer zu fahren als auf dem deutschen Salzschlick – und es sind wesentlich weniger Autos unterwegs. Statt knapp 800km auf deutschen Autobahnen und 15 km in Dänemark von der Fähre bis zu Georg und Regina wäre es uns umgekehrt lieber gewesen..

Herzlichst empfangen wurden wir nicht nur in Person von Georg und Regina, auch Macmarco war schon da, der es sich nicht nehmen lassen wollte, bei der „spinnerten Aktion“ (O – Ton meiner Mutter) dabei zu sein. Nach langer Fahrt gab es dann gleich ein leckeres Abendessen, das die Grundlage für „Männergespräche“ (siehe Titel: Männer oder Schwanzträger..) mit flüssiger Untermalung bis ziemlich lange in die Nacht bildete...





Ankunftsabend....​
Nach dem (mehr als ausgiebigen) Frühstück, man kann sich da das Lunchpaket für den Tag packen, schien es der Wettergott doch nicht allzu schlecht mit uns zu meinen. Es sah doch recht windstill aus, so dass wir guten Mutes alles zum Angeln vorbereiteten. Und bei der Kälte ist das eine Menge, angefangen von den Watklamotten bis hin zur Vorbereitung/Verzurrung der Kajaks, mit welchen Macmarco und der inzwischen auch eingetroffene Wildshark den Fischen nachstellen wollten. 

Mein Kumpel Tommy stellte zwar unter anderem schon in Kanada den Lachsen nach, aber an der Ostsee war er noch nie unterwegs. So war es für ihn doch ein beeindruckendes Erlebnis, mit Watklamotten und wärmendem Unterzeug fast zum Michelinmännchen verkleidet (den „grünen Teletubby“, mit dem ich tituliert wurde, erwähne ich hier nur mal so nebenbei..) in dem bisschen eisfreien Ostseewasser zu stehen, dass Georg für uns ausgesucht hatte. 

Zwar war klar, dass vor allem bei den Wassertemperaturen die Fische wohl eher im Tiefen stehen würden, aber auch hier gilt wieder der Titel „Sind wir Männer oder Schwanzträger??“...

Also wurde rausgewatet, die SOT`s gewässert und es ging ans Angeln. Tommy zog Landschaft und Angeln richtig in sich auf, obwohl kaum an Fisch zu denken war. Richtig abgerundet wurde das Ganze dann gegen Abend, als die Sonne manchmal hinter den Wolken hervorlugte und eine der unnachahmlichen Ostseestimmungen aufs Wasser zauberte. 















Angeln auf Lolland bei "Eisgang".......​

Wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich mich nicht in oder auf Wassergefährte ohne Motorisierung begebe, aber Tommy wollte mal gerne das SOT ausprobieren. Nach Einweisung und einer kurzen Proberunde auf der Ostsee (ich bin da wohl nicht der einzige schwäbische Küchenmeister, der lieber nen Motor dran hat), gings dann zu einem warmen Tee, der in eisiger Ostseeatmosphäre genossen wurde..






























Tommies SOT - Tour...










Und der "Eistee"...​

Zurück bei Georg und Regina gabs dann ein deftiges Grünkohlessen mit original (frisch eingeflogenem ;-)) ostfriesischem Pinkel.. Für uns als Köche (wir essen so was halt gerne) ein gelungener Start in den Abend. 

Und wie immer wenn Angler zusammen sitzen und für Getränke gesorgt ist, werden die Unterhaltungen rund um Angler und Angeln und das Leben im allgemeinen so, dass sie dann teilweise nicht mehr zitierfähig sind (bzw. man sich auch nicht mehr an alles erinnert...).. 
Aus diesem Grunde nur so viel: Da haben sich ein paar Männer (keine Schwanzträger!!) gefunden, die sich prima verstanden. Da machte auch der „Hauch von Fratzengeballer, der  in der Luft liegt“, nicht viel aus.....

Da am nächsten Morgen der Wind gedreht hatte und zudem deutlich aufgefrischt, war an die Stelle vom Vortag nicht zu denken. Tommy fuhr im Wagen von Macmarco, ich bei Georg mit. Nach dem aussteigen stellten wir dann doch fest, wie sehr sich Köche gleichen in ihren Gedanken:
Die vielen hundert Gänse und Dutzende von Rehen, die wir sahen, führten bei Tommy und mir zu den gleichen Gedanken  - bei denen würden Tierrechtler und Veganer demonstrieren gehen ;-))

Auch ein interessantes Erlebnis:
Wir gingen auf eine Seebrücke, weil wir dachten am Ende wenisgtens etwas offenes Wasser zu finden. Georg spricht ja ein wirklich gutes dänisch, aber da konnte ich ihn (unfreiwillig!) aus der Fassung bringen. Denn ein Schild über der Seebrücke besagte " TRAN BAD". Auf meine Frage was Tran auf deutsch bedeutet, musste Georg eingestehen, dass es dieselbe Bedeutung wie im deutschen auch hat: 
Fett, Öl.. 
Was das allerdings bei einer Seebrücke zu suchen hat, und ob ein "Fett - Bad" wirklich so das gewollte ist???

Nein, da waren Die Dänen nur etwas langsam und hatten das runtergefallen S und D noch nicht wieder angebracht, so das es eben "TRAN BAD" statt "STRAND BAD" hieß ;-))




















Etwas "eisig"....​

Nach dem anfahren verschiedener bei dem Wind zu beangelnder Stellen blieb nur eine Alternative, nachdem die nämlich alle zugefroren waren: 
Der Hafen von Nakskov.
Das hatte zwar nix mit der vom Vortag bekannten „Ostseestimmung“ zu tun, aber schließlich und endlich: 
Wir sind ja Männer – und keine Schwanzträger...





Dann doch lieber in den Hafen....





Nicht ungefährliche Zigarettenpause....​


Schnell wurde klar, dass bei den Bedingungen aber auch im Hafen nicht viel zu holen war, und so gings zurück ins „Hyggelige Hus“ zu Regina (nein, das heisst nicht „hügelig“, das bedeutet „gemütlich“...). Nach bestem Essen und wiederum langen Männergesprächen ging dann der Abend zu Ende, wobei diesmal (warum auch immer...) das aufstehen am nächsten Morgen etwas „zäh“ war – zumindest für Georg, Tommy und mich. Macmarco und Wildshark wollten wieder zurück an diesem Morgen, vielleicht  war das der Grund dafür, dass die etwas besser aussahen diesen Morgen....

Da die Wetter- und Eisbedingungen nun mal waren wie sie waren, wir auch Männer und keine Schwanzträger sind - aber auch keine masochistischen Neigungen haben - beschlossen wir, uns von Georg und Regina die Insel zeigen zu lasen. Da Georg wie auch wir wie gesagt etwas „zäh“ aufgestanden sind, spielte Regina den Chauffeur im Landy. Was Georg mehr als einmal zur Bemerkung veranlasste, sie solle weniger „südfranzösisch“ fahren (muss wohl irgendwas mit Reginas Vorfahren zu tun haben... ;-)))

Und es war auch eine mehr als interessante Tour und durchaus eine Alternative zum Angeln an Schlechtwettertagen. Die beiden haben sich wirklich über die Geschichte der Insel informiert und konnten uns vieles Interessantes und Bemerkenswertes zeigen. Zurück im „Hyggeligen Hus“ machten wir uns einen gemütlichen Abend, der diesmal auch wieder mit Männergesprächen endete. Allerdings auf Grund dessen, dass ich am nächsten Morgen ja wieder 800 km Fahrt vor mir hatte, etwas weniger zu „zähem aufstehen“ am nächsten Tag führte.

Auf der Heimfahrt nahm Tommy in Heiligenhafen beim Schlachter noch eine Ladung eingedostes Sauerfleisch mit (Köche halt ;-))), und dann gings ohne Umschweife und Umwege zurück ins Schwabenland. Der einzige Stau: An unserer Autobahnausfahrt zu Hause, ansonsten gings erstklassig durch!!

Ich möchte mich noch mal recht herzlich bedanken für die schönen, vor allem auch erholsamen Tage bei Georg und Regina. Das Treffen und Angeln mit „ganz normalen“ Anglern, keine Dünkel, nur gemeinsames Angeln und reger Erfahrungsaustausch sowie „Männergespräche“ (ihr erinnert euch: Männer, keine Schwanzträger!) zeigten mir wieder einmal, dass Angeln eben wirklich mehr ist als nur Fische fangen. Mal sehen ob sich Tommy die Zeit stehlen kann, um die angedachte „Hornitour“ – sei es noch dieses Frühjahr oder eben nächstes Jahr – mit mir in Angriff zu nehmen. Alleine, dass er sich das überlegt sollte zeigen, dass auch eine Angeltour unter solchen Bedingungen Männer (keine Schwanzträger!!) richtig begeistern kann..






Und wieder wohlbehalten zu Hause abgeliefert...​



> *Zum Thema Fährverbindung*:
> Die Scandlines verbindet über die „Vogelflugline“ Puttgarden auf Fehmarn mit Rödby auf Lolland. Außer in der Saison braucht man eigentlich nicht zu reservieren. Man fährt zu den Schaltern, löst sein Ticket, bekommt eine Spur zugewiesen und richtet sich dann einfach nach der Ampelschaltung bzw. den Anweisungen des Personals vor Ort. Da Tag und Nacht so alle halbe Stunde eine Fähre geht, ist man da zeitlich ziemlich unabhängig (außer in der Hochsaison, da sollte man zusehen, eine gebuchte Fähre zu bekommen). Die Leute von Scandlines helfen auch gerne, kompetent und schnell, jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung, auch bei den Rückfragen wegen Wetterbedingungen (man denke an die Katastrophenberichte).
> 
> Da ja die Beltquerung nun beschlossene Sache zu sein scheint (warum auch immer diese Milliardenkosten bezahlt werden), bat ich die Scandlines um eine Stellungnahme dazu. Die kam von Herrn Havemann, Leiter Political Affairs von Scandlines:
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

PS: Bilder kommen noch, muss ich noch runterziehen und bearbeiten, dann klemm ich die in den Bericht rein..


----------



## dat_geit (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Hallo Thomas und auch allen anderen daran beteiligten,
dank des sehr blumigen und vor allem realitätsnahen Berichtes, der schön mit Spitzen und Andeutungen nur so gespickt war, habt ihr mir doch einen schönen Wochenstart beschert.
Ganz lieben Dank dafür.
Ihr habt was draus gemacht, was für mich auch nie in Frage stand, aber es hat sich gezeigt, dass besonders eure "Gasteltern" (mußte sein:q) sich allen Lagen gewachsen fühlen.

Am liebsten würde ich derzeit jeden Tag solche tollen und schönen Berichte lesen, um meine Depris nieder zu halten.

Hier kündigt sich weiter weißes Ungemach an und beginnt mir langsam derbe auf den Sack zu gehen.

aber zurück zu eurer Tour, die Thomas wirklich sehr schön rüber gebracht hat.
Wären da nicht allzu viele entsprechende Bemerkungen könnte man dem Bericht ja auch gleich noch als Schullektüre ür heimatkunde und Politik empehlen.

So belasse ich es derzeit bei einem Prädikat "_besonders wertvoll_".#6

Hiermit ausgezeichnet mit 5 von 5 dat_geit.

andy


----------



## Wildshark (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Thomas|good:#r

Schön und super geschrieben!!
Grüße auch an Tommy !

Die Tasche an der Watbüx trägt man nach innen!!! ( Insider )|bigeyes

Torsten#h


----------



## dat_geit (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Ach ja, die beiden SOT Fahrer mögen doch bitte gerne ihre Erfahrungen bei diesen Bedingungen einmal zum Besten geben.
Da würde ich mich sehr freuen.

andy


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

So, nu hab ich auch die Bilder drin...
Viel Vergnügen...


----------



## loki73 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

ein super bericht und ein paar schöne bilder sehe ich da, sehr zum schmunzeln. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Freut mich, dass der Bericht euch zu gefallen scheint - Ich hoffe, ich konnte nur annähernd den Spaß rüberbringen, den wir trotz (oder  vielleicht gerade wegen?) der schwierigen Verhältnisse hatten...


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Der Bericht ist echt klasse. Alle Achtung!#6

Allerbest, zander-ralf


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Toller Bericht Thomas. :m
Und nicht nur des angelns wegen, sondern gerade der Untermalung wegen!  :m #h


----------



## GuidoOo (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun endlich mal auch einen Beifahrer gefunden hatte, der meinen Musikgeschmack zu schätzen wusste (Grüße hiermit an Franzl und Dok, die das nicht so abkönnen...), war die Fahrt zudem kurzweilig.



Der da wäre? #6

Auch von mir ein großes Danke 

Super schön zu lesen
auch wenn ich noch Schüler bin


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Hey - Du kannst es ja doch noch! :q
Sehr schicker Bericht mit tollen Bildern. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich auch demnächst nach Haustür- und Fensterauswahl und sonstiges Gedööns auch wieder ein wenig intensiver mit dem Angeln beschäftigen kann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



> Der da wäre?


Blues, Bluesrock, Country (nicht die Nashville - Kacke), Südstaatenrock etc..


----------



## macmarco (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Hey, ein wirklich schöner Bericht #6
Die Tage haben wirklich viel Spaß gemacht und ich würde mit den gleichen Personen wie wir da waren, glatt sofort wieder fischen gehen bzw. auch "Männergespräche" führen :m

An dieser Stelle noch schöne Grüße an Tommy |wavey:|waveyWie Thomas schon sagte, fahrt mal mit nem Koch über die Insel. Ich sach euch, ihr habt den ganzen Tag hunger )

Nun einmal zum Andy´s (dat_geit) Bitte:
Leider waren die Verhältnisse so, dass wir nur den ersten Tag mit dem Sot fahren konnten. Es war ein guter Ablandiger Wind wobei man die Strömung nicht ausser acht lassen sollte. 
Dieser Tag hat uns einmal wieder gezeigt, dass man unbedingt ein Anker an Board haben sollte, da der Wind so zügig dabei war uns Richtung Langeland zu drücken. Hat man einmal das Tüddeln angefangen, war man wieder ein ganzes Ende weiter draußen. 
Von den Temperaturen her ließ es sich wunderbar auf dem SOT aushalten. Nach und nach zog die Kälte zwar in die Klamotten. aber jeder muss für sich selber wissen wie weit er geht. Worauf man nur achten sollte ist, dass man nicht zu "übermütig" wird.
Ansonsten gab es keinerlei Probleme bei dieser Tour. Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder sollte , bevor er einsteigt bei diesen Bedingungen, sich einen Kopp machen, ob oder ob nicht.

Asooo.. Nochmal so als Hinweis: Bitte denkt daran, dass bei Minustemeraturen die Kajakoberfläche friert und im Ernstfall, wenn ihr wieder einsteigen müsst aus dem Wasser heraus, es zu erheblichen Problemen kommen kann


----------



## dat_geit (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Vielen Dank Marco,
das ist ne verdammt gute Situationsbeschreibung.#6


----------



## Wildshark (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Da schließe ich mich macmarco an!!!

War ein super Tag auf dem SOT!

Mußte mich erst an das feste SOT gewöhnen,da ich ja sonst eine aufpump Version von Sevylor habe!!!

Gruß an dat_geit!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



			
				macmarco schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tage haben wirklich viel Spaß gemacht und ich würde mit den gleichen Personen wie wir da waren, glatt sofort wieder fischen gehen bzw. auch "Männergespräche" führen


Wie gesagt: Wenn das hinhaut (Erlaubnis seiner Frau ist schon erteilt ;-)) und sich Tommy Zeit nehmen kann, werden wir zum Horniräubern kommen und evtl. noch ne Meeräsche dazu fangen. 

Termin (wenns klappt) geben wir rechtzeitig bekannt, wird wohl im Mai sein, wenn nicht dieses, dann aber spätestens nächstes Jahr ;-))..


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Hi Thomas,

du solltest öfter zum Angeln fahren.
Gibt es mehr solch kurzweilige wenn auch nicht ganz Jugendfreie Berichte. |supergri|supergri
Viele Grüsse
Knurri


----------



## macmarco (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

@Thomas: dann weiß ich ja wer mit von der Partie sein wird


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

@ Knurri:
War komplett jugendfrei! 
;-))
@ marco: Klasse ;-)


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Moin Moin ,


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Knurri:
> War komplett juigendfrei!
> ;-))



wer das glaubt , der glaubt auch noch an den Osterhasen  .
Übrigens Thomas , die Chansen , das Du beim Spanferkel BB Event ins BB mußt , steigen und sind bei über 90 % DENN ein paar BB Fahrer basteln gerade an der Idee 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Gilt das gleiche wie in Denmark:
Ich steig in nix ohne Motor!!


----------



## Wildshark (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*

Thomas ich bringe mein grosses Belly mit 40PS und Zündschlüssel mit!!!

Und Hornis für Tommy geht auch klar!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen "killen" im Januar................*



> Thomas ich bringe mein grosses Belly mit 40PS und Zündschlüssel mit!!!


Endlich jemand, der mich versteht!!!
:m:m:m


----------

